# Mini laboratorio electronico



## cristianmath (Ene 28, 2012)

MINI LABORATORIO ELECTRONICO 




PRUEBA por cristian.math, en Flickr


Hola amigos bueno despues de trabajar un tiempo en este proyecto que fue desarrollado para la materia  sistemas digitales mis compañeros y yo   pudimos culminarlo y presentarlo satisfactoriamente aunque , nos falto darle algunos retoques ala estética como una una cajita jajajaj . 


Caracteristicas :

-  LCD 

- Reloj 1 : A base de un 555  con un led indicador de funcionamiento  , y zocalo para poder variar el condensador y la resistencia . 

- Reloj 2 : Diseñado en base a un cristal , el cristal esta montado en un zocalo para poder cambiarlo dependiendo de el que se desee  usar , zocalo para variar los capacitores .

- Monitores Lógicos :Consta de ocho indicadores LEDs que indican el nivel lógico o estado de una línea cuando se la está probando. 

- Displays:  Emplear 4 displays de 7 segmentos. Las ocho líneas son comunes a cada
display y un  zocalo de alimentación para cada display .

- Interruptores Lógicos: En un número de ocho. Estos interruptores permanecen en estado alto o bajo según se desee , se utilizo un dip switch de 8 .

- Comunicación: 

    USB.
    RS232

-Fuente Alimentación: 

Se penso en una fuente integrada en la placa , debido a que el quit debía ser lo mas portable     se descarto , y se decidió utilizar  la entrada de un Jack para alimentación  , con dos reguladores un 7805 y 7812 , para los voltajes requeridos y zocalos a la salida de los reguladores para ser utilizados según se requiera .

También se puede utilizar la energía del interfaz USB(5V) auxiliar . 


-Pulsadores : Se utilizaron 4 pulsadores.


- Relés : se utilizaron 4 con borneras a la salida de los mismos .

- Zocalo Zif : universal de 4 pines , para la utilización de cualquier integrado programable .



DIAGRAMA DE BLOQUES DE REQUERIMIENTOS .





DIAGRAMA por cristian.math, en Flickr



NOTA : A estos requerimientos le agregamos la LCD    como se aprecia en la foto que esta al inicio . 

VISTA 3D EN ARES  :




entrenador por cristian.math, en Flickr




Espero que les sea útil , y pues en mi opinión  este entrenador esta construido basandonos  en la comprobación de software como la utilización del socalo  ZIF UNIVERSAL  para programar un micro o un atmega  , y comprobar su funcionamiento con los periféricos ,como hacer un contador , escribir en la LCD ...etc .

LES ADJUNTO EL DISEÑO PCB   :


----------



## rash (Ene 28, 2012)

muchas gracias por el aporte... este aporte me va a servir mucho.... 

de nuevo muchas gracias 

saludos

rash


----------



## inventable (Ene 28, 2012)

Muy bueno, felicitaciones cristian 
Yo también hice uno pero mucho mas simple:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A quien le interese como construirlo les doy los links (los estoy publicando por partes):

http://inventable.eu/2011/11/03/hagamos-experimentos-seriamente/ 

http://inventable.eu/2011/11/11/experimentos-2-modulos-2/

Espero dentro de poco de publicar la tercer parte.


----------



## RobertsonX (May 25, 2012)

Hola, quería felicitarte por tu proyecto se ve realmente impresionante, mis más sinceras felicitaciones Cristian.  

También estuve revisando el pcb que adjuntaste pero lastimosamente aún no cuento con los conocimientos necesarios para entender todo  quisiera pedirte sino es mucha molestia, adjuntaras el(los) archivo(s) de la simulación en ISIS para poder comprender y aún más que eso entender y aprender esto que sé es muy interesante y que luego me servirá en un futuro cercano para yo también hacer mi propio entrenador para laboratorio de electrónica.

Gracias y sigue adelante.   
Saludos.


----------

